# mathew conquest 4



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

I too am interested in hearing from anyone who finger shoots this bow with its 41" ATA. I've considered the Hoyt Tribute, Martin Condor and Elite Victory also, with their respective 45", 40" and 39" ATAs, as well as the Conquest 4. Hope you get some feedback.


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

me to specially with the super soft cam which is made for finger shooting


----------



## tgross144 (Dec 18, 2006)

A few years ago I was shooting the Mathews conquest 2 with the max cam. The SS cam was too spongey for me. Too hard to find a repeatable spot to anchor it in. The max cam was a little less aggressive than the minimax cam. Hope this helps.

Tim


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

tgross144 said:


> A few years ago I was shooting the Mathews conquest 2 with the max cam. The SS cam was too spongey for me. Too hard to find a repeatable spot to anchor it in. The max cam was a little less aggressive than the minimax cam. Hope this helps.
> 
> Tim


Yes it helps, I am mostly a trad shooter and I like spongey 
was the transition to the valley smooth on your SS cam
on the draw was it nice and how many pounds did you loose since it was a SS cam
I have read that you loose a few pounds on the minimax and SScam?
asking all these question because here in Canada you have to order and see the pro shop only carries whats popular


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

A bow with adjustable limb stops (MX2, Condor, Shadowcat) makes for a really nice finger rig since unless you are at the very top of the draw lengths you can set them up with as much holding weight as you like. At one point I think I had more than 50% on my Shadowcat when I was playing with light limbs.

I really like Hoyt risers (especially a Vantage LTD), but I love cams which you can tune. Also I have a theory that I'm going to try which would allow a very easy clicker install on a limb-stop bow.

-Grant


----------



## tgross144 (Dec 18, 2006)

The transition from what I remember was smooth, but I don't remember the poundage difference. Of the three cams I liked the max cam best. I also like hoyt cam and half. The mini max was the most aggressive( from memory). This was over five years ago so not real sure of anything else.
Good luck
Tim


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

great, smooth and no hard wall thaw what I want…

thanks….

hard choice to make between hoyt tribute and conquest 4


----------



## tgross144 (Dec 18, 2006)

The accu wheels are very nice. Lots of valley, but you can pull hard into the wall if you prefer

Tim


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

I had a hoyt oasis in the 90's

loved the accu wheels

what got me interested in the C4 was a bit more speed 2 hole in the riser one for the burger button and one the the magnetic rest, hoyt has only one now and last that SS cam for finger shooter and I forgot the accu wheels has more length adjustment 
I guess will have to make a trip in the US at a dealer who has a C4 with SS Cam

if you had experience with the accu wheels does it has much more valley than the SS soft cam


----------



## tgross144 (Dec 18, 2006)

Sorry but I don't remember

Tim


----------



## dsheffey (Jul 20, 2007)

Just listed my conquest 2 in the classifieds. FYI


----------



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

Canuck4570, which bow did you get? Pics?


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

nothing yet
preparing for moose hunting
and at this time of year I said to myself I will wait the the 2016 model and see……
whatever I buy I will post pics…..


----------

